# Arandell



## Tovis (Dec 25, 2015)

Just bottled our arandell wine. This one I let be dry. Some say it has a slight vinegar taste and scent but this goes away after you let it breathe, I or my wife did not taste it. My glass has been sitting out for about 30 minutes and it tastes like a wonderfully full bodied Bordeaux with just a hint of blueberry. 

Is a vinegar scent sometimes something that happens in a very young wine?

This wine did spontaneously ferment a short while before I inoculated it with Montrachet. I am not sure if I will be able to produce this again for that reason. So I may cling to these bottles a bit.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 25, 2015)

If it began to ferment on it's own the grapes had probably been picked a bit before you got to them. That can let volatile acidity increase which can lead to that smell. If the grapes were very ripe that can lead to higher levels of VA. Adequate sulfite levels helps to reduce it's production. Now that it is bottled you can decant it like you say. Small amounts are alright but if you get too much of it, you won't want to drink it.


----------



## Tovis (Dec 25, 2015)

I nipped it right way, probably within hours. It is unbelievably complex and full bodied. I think time will add even more to its wonder. I do think that fermentation added to the complexity and might be something I won't be able to replicate.

Not much oxygen touched the wine - I made sure of that. Is VA different then vinegar or is it something that destroys the quality of wine over aging?

Also are some more sensitive to thinking
vinegar taste is in wine?

I did degas the wine prior to bottling, I hope this was not a mistake that will cause problems as it sits in the bottles over time.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2015)

Some times if the grapes get over ripe and some spoil a bit or you get some type of rot such as sour rot, the VA begins to get rather high and the grapes can take on s vinegar type smell. I don't think that is the case in your instance, just a possibility.

Different people equate different things to a vinegar smell and I have seen quite a few people who equate grape wine smells as vinegar and there is no changing their mind. If you like it as it is, don't worry about it. As far as replicating it next year, just use the same procedures and it will likely turn out very similar. Arandell does make a very nice wine with a nice bit of complexity. Drink it up slowly and enjoy it.


----------

